# Fantabulous Minnesota Competition -- Minneapolis, MN USA -- June 21st, 2015



## ShadenSmith (Jun 4, 2015)

WCA website
Competiton website

*Events:*

FMC
Multi-BLD
4-BLD
5-BLD

This is being held in association with the Fantabulous Michigan Competition! Events will be synchronized (but not results), and an unofficial head-to-head FMC challenge will end the day! See the competition website for details.


----------

